# Rattle traps in the surf



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought some Bass Pro Rattle traps today they were on sale. Anyone ever used them in the surf? I also bought some Deep Diving cranks that have rattles in them they were also on sale any luck with either?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

You need to move this question to the surf fishing section to get better results.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

should do fine for ladyfish, if thats your thing


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

Swap the hooks and rings out with VMC trebles.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

ill try that. i was hoping they were good for blue fish and red fish to.. I am trying to being every possible thing ill need. The reason i post stuff on here is because i seem to get a better response and people have good questions that i like to read threw and help if i can.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting question. You can throw those things a mile and keep them deep or on top. Let us know how you do.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

redfish and speckled trout like rattle traps in the bays, back waters and rivers...I'd guess that they'd like them in the surf too.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

I will do that.. i plan on taking plenty of photo's while im there so i can show you guys and also trying about every lure i have in my tacklebox so we will see. i really appreciate all the info that i have got on here..


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

I almost always had one tied on when I fished the pier. I've caught just about every type of fish traditionally caught from a pier on them. I've even caught flounder on them in the bay. I used a chrome/blue 3/4 oz Bill Lewis most of the time and would also throw a 1 oz Cordell spot in the same color for kings.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

i have the chrome/blues. whats a cordell spot? i have some that are all white with a black spot where the gills would be.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

mcahill4713 said:


> i have the chrome/blues. whats a cordell spot? i have some that are all white with a black spot where the gills would be.


It's actually called a Cotton Cordell super spot. Basically their version of a rattle trap....and at the time was the only one I had readily available in a 1 oz size. 

http://www.cottoncordelllures.com/details.aspx?id=8963


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Been a long time since I've used one....appears they may not make it anymore in that size.


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

we will see what happens i have so many things i want to try.. i plan on getting up before sunrise and staying out till the crowd comes down then i plan on getting out there a couple hrs before sunset.. i dont know if ill fish the pier in okaloosa because of how buisy it is but i was thinking about fishing under it or somewhat around it..


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had good luck with them on Spanish .


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

from the surf or pier?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I have caught everything from Flounder to King Mackerel on bass lures. Caught about 40 trout one day on a fat free shad. If it swims and fish are feeding they will eat it.


----------

